# Tdi cambelt and water pump replacement



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

My car is coming up to 5 years old when the cambelt needs replacing. Norwich Audi are doing a special offer of cambelt replacement and free MOTs for life for £449. If the water pump is replaced at the same time then the price is £499. Thought this wasn't too bad for Audi with OEM parts and assume that the offer applies to all Audi dealers.


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

That's seems a good price for cam belt and water pump.
MOT's for life could simply be a way to print money for them.......or not?


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Getting mine done soon at a VAG specialists including waterpump for £399, that's also using genuine parts.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does that include the Hydraulic tensioner as it's usually an extra with Audi & of course raises the cost.
Hoggy.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, are you getting this done on mileage or because it's 5 years old?

Mine 2001 Tdi is on 70k and wondering when it is due?

Thanks


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, are you getting this done on mileage or because it's 5 years old?
> 
> Mine 2001 Tdi is on 70k and wondering when it is due?
> 
> Thanks


Because it is coming up to 5 years old. That is what Audi recommend. If you have done 70000 without a cambelt change then get it done without delay.


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, are you getting this done on mileage or because it's 5 years old?
> 
> Mine 2001 Tdi is on 70k and wondering when it is due?
> 
> Thanks


Hi i Think your living on Borrowed Time, Would get the belt and W/Pump done A.S.A.P you must have a Four Leave Clover tucked away some where


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

BarrieB said:


> My car is coming up to 5 years old when the cambelt needs replacing. Norwich Audi are doing a special offer of cambelt replacement and free MOTs for life for £449. If the water pump is replaced at the same time then the price is £499. Thought this wasn't too bad for Audi with OEM parts and assume that the offer applies to all Audi dealers.


Hi if Audi Norwich have quoted u that price that's not bad, just had mine done in Feb at Audi Kings Lynn Cost £599.00


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

TDI Roadster said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, are you getting this done on mileage or because it's 5 years old?
> ...


Better safe than sorry but in my handbook it says 7 years so wouldn't have thought it was that bad.


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> TDI Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Craig_09 said:
> ...


Audi changed the interval at some point. What mileage does your handbook say? Mileage was something like 120,000 but they changed it to 70k IIRC.They have possible done the same with from 7 to 5 years?


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Edit* - I wrote 2001 above but I meant 2011 model

I have only just bought the car, last serviced at 60k.

Who decided 70k, the handbook shows 133,000 miles so that's a big difference!


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> *Edit* - I wrote 2001 above but I meant 2011 model
> 
> I have only just bought the car, last serviced at 60k.
> 
> Who decided 70k, the handbook shows 133,000 miles so that's a big difference!


I'm not 100% sure, I'm sure someone more knowledgeable, and with Internet access, knows. Perhaps Google it?
I think issues occurred in the USA, Audi were sued, and they dropped the mileage (& perhaps times). 
All from memory....but I believe it's about right....honest Guv 

Update:
I found this....

Audi have revised their guidelines and introduced an advisory cambelt replacement at 75,000 miles or 5 years.

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/fo ... TT-problem


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ah ok I would rather do it earlier Being 2011 and 70k, I'll get mine done in the next few months along with the water pump etc


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Ah ok I would rather do it earlier Being 2011 and 70k, I'll get mine done in the next few months along with the water pump etc


Good call 
It was a condition that it was replaced when I bought my TT last year, that they replace the cam belt etc.
Numpty here ought to have taken before and after photos to prove it had been done. Now, despite them saying they did it, I live in fear that they didn't! Hence knowing a bit about it!


----------

